# TT Blog - Post 4 - Karma



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

PsyberVW said:


> *Karma*
> 
> After 1 year of driving, I'm loving the car again. But at the same time, I'm getting that itch for a new car again. The last new car I bought was a Truck. I want a new toy, and while the TT is great - some of the newer cars are really enticing. The Boxster has improved and I love the newer interiors. I could almost see myself driving a Nissan/Infiniti (2 door), and yet the long commute has me hankering for a big 2 door coupe (CLS, 650, etc..) I have a trip to Vietnam coming up in January, and I figure "why not try to sell the car before the end of the year. Then come home after the trip and take up the hunt to figure out what's next.
> 
> ...


----------

